# Giveaways Gamescom 2013



## Scary Crisis (25. August 2013)

Hi Leute

Mich interessiert was ihr so auf der Gamescom dies Jahr alles so abgegriffen habt.
Daher erstelle ich einfach mal diesen Post hier und hoffe, dass viele antworten 

Ich fang einfach mal an:

1 Witcher 3 T Shirt
1 Roccat T Shirt
1 Roccat Savu Gaming Maus 
1 Roccat Mütze
1 Bau Simulator Mütze (absolutes Highlight) 
und noch diverse Schlüsselbänder 

Hat sich wohl gelohnt 


Also lasst mal hören!


----------



## cryzen (25. August 2013)

Wither 3 T shirt dito 
Razer  Maus / Thirt
nivdia T shirt 
Schlüsselbänder
Roccat Shirt / Maus 

ach so vieles habe ingesamt 4 Mäuse 3 Keyboards 7 tshirts
Schlüüselbänder 12 stück , Poster 9stk und und und


----------



## comatose (25. August 2013)

Hab wohl was tierisch falsch gemacht. Innerhalb 2 Tage habe ich nur ein paar Schlüsselbänder und Sticker erobert. :/


----------



## Nils_93 (25. August 2013)

comatose schrieb:


> Hab wohl was tierisch falsch gemacht. Innerhalb 2 Tage habe ich nur ein paar Schlüsselbänder und Sticker erobert. :/



Dito - gar nix erhalten :/
Aber ich muss auch sagen, mir hat's allgemein nicht so gefallen. Einfach zuviele Leute. Entweder weniger Tickets, oder über 2 Wochenende. Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2013)

4 Tage- 4 Witcher T-Shirts (Endlich welche, in denen ich nicht ersaufe, Größe S sei Dank)
Ansonsten nur für mich wertlose Sachen, die direkt weiter verschenkt worden sind!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. August 2013)

Na ja war nicht so Pralle dies Jahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war letztes Jahr,vier st. COD BO2 t-shirt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (26. August 2013)

@KillerPfote:

Was issn das da von Borderlands 2 ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2013)

@Heretic

Ist ein Schlüsselanhänger,hab ich meiner Tochter geschenkt .


----------



## Heretic (26. August 2013)

@KillerPfote:

Ahh ok danke. Dachte das wäre irgendein Code oder so. Dachte mir schon wieso haste das verpasst / nicht gesehen / verpennt 
Dann ist ja nicht so schlimm. Dankö für deine Antwort


----------



## Scary Crisis (26. August 2013)

Ja, fand auch schade, dass es dies Jahr keine T Shirts für die Gewinner bei Call of Duty gab
Naja


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2013)

Was ich alles so abgefangen habe:

7x Nvidia Geforce T-shirts
3x Corsair T-shirts
11x Lanyards
3x Gamescom Magazine
1x Packung Sticker von XCOM und NVIDIA
2x Train Simulator 2013 Addon
5x Nvidia  Geforce GTX Aufblassröhren in Grün
1x DVD Defiance (USK-12)
3x Razer Taschen
1x Playstation 4 Tasche
1x BigBen Tasche
1x EMP Tuch
1x NVIDIA Geforce Handtuch
1 Packung 2K Sticker
1x Schallgedämpfte Matte für den PC
1x Wasserflasche von INWIN
1x One Tshirt
1x MSI Gaming notebook Tuch
1x Kugelschreiber von der Bundeswehr
15x Kondome von Syfy
4x Engery Drinks von Caseking


Die Gamescom 2013 war super. Hat mir echt richtig spaß gemacht. Ich war dort von Mittwoch bis Sonntag.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2013)

Hast ja richtig abgeräumt  .


----------



## Steff456 (28. August 2013)

Ich habe:

1x PCGH Abonnenten Paket
2x Monster Energydrink
1x Tshirt von Mad Max

und natürlich

1x CoD:Ghosts Prestige Edition 

War Mittwoch und Donnerstag da und habe sehr viel angespielt und konnte deshalb eher wenig Goodies abgreifen.


----------



## luke_1989 (29. September 2013)

hallo zeus18, darf ich ein Corsair T-Shirt und ein Nvidia T-Shirt haben. Bei mir gibts leider nicht so tolle Messen. lg luke


----------



## ZeroCool28 (12. Oktober 2013)

Da ich von meiner Frau die Freigabe für eine Gaming Zimmer habe, würde ich mich tierisch über solch Merchandising freuen.

Wer ne Idee wo man solches ggf. auch günstig kaufen kann ? Ähnlich wie diese Pappaufsteller von Games, solche suche ich schon ewig 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen ??


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich glaub die kann man nicht kaufen. War nur bei der Gamescom so!


----------



## Torndo (11. Dezember 2013)

Enegry Drinks
League of Legends Skin - Riot Blitzcrank
Diverse T-Shirts

Ich war hauptsächlich zum Anspielen da, war der Hammer.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Energy Drinks waren super dort.


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Coole Sachen, die ihr da abgegriffen habt.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja so wie jedes Jahr auch......


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Ich habe:
> 
> 1x PCGH Abonnenten Paket
> 2x Monster Energydrink
> ...


 
Ja ich bereue das bis heute das ich nicht zum PCGH Stand gegangen bin, immer und immer wieder vergessen. 

Achja ich habe noch 4-5 Schlüsselanhänger von der Gamescom mit dem Namen: EVGA, Razer usw. Wer noch haben will........


----------



## joshua1 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nichts bekommen weil ich nicht da war


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

Ja erscheint mir auch logisch.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (4. Juni 2014)

Moin, geht ihr einfach hin und fragt nach einem T-Shirt bzw. Maus ? O.o oder geben die von alleine ?


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

Unterschiedlich, nun bei den Shows schmeißen die ja die Sachen runter und wenn nach der Show was übrig bleibt frage ich meist eigentlich nach. Sonntags muss sowieso alles raus.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (4. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte auch mit jemandem E3 oder Gamescom gehen  Vielleicht kommt jemand aus meinem Clan.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Satz nicht.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (4. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte auch mit jemandem auf* E3 oder Gamescom gehen Vielleicht kommt jemand aus meinem Clan mit* auf* eine* Messe*.

* = Vergessene Wörter


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie es auf der E3 genau läuft, also ich bezweifle das die dort Mäuse und Tasturen etc. verteilen werden. Eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (20. Juli 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was ich alles so abgefangen habe:
> 
> 7x Nvidia Geforce T-shirts
> 3x Corsair T-shirts
> ...


 
Hast du irgendwelche Tipps?
Also wie man "möglichst viel" bekommt und woher man weiß wann so eine *runterwerf* aktion ist?


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Tipps?
> Also wie man "möglichst viel" bekommt und woher man weiß wann so eine *runterwerf* aktion ist?


 
Naja Tipps indirekt, informier dich einfach vor Ort wann ergo zu welcher Uhrzeit die Shows beginnen. Meist verlaufen die im Stundentakt. Musste zuvor oftmals von Halle zu Halle laufen, aber das hat sich ja super vet gemacht wie du ja auch siehst anhand meiner Liste z.b vom Letzten Jahr. Am Letzten Tag der Gamescom falls du dort sein solltest werfen die alles runter da die es müssen.


----------



## sani1008 (3. August 2014)

Was war den im letzten Jahr in der PCGH Tüte drin? Lohnt sich der Stand?
Gruß


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

Da war ich persönlich ganz ehrlich noch nie, ich wollte immer wieder dorthin, aber ich kam nie dazu. Diesmal werde ich mein Wecker einstellen.


----------

